
Authentication for RESTful APIs, HTML5 Security - derricgilling
https://www.moesif.com/blog/technical/restful-apis/Authorization-on-RESTful-APIs/
======
derricgilling
Any thoughts on what people thing? What do you use, local storage or cookies?

